# Bottom feeder recommendations for African tanks



## SteveSchulz (Jan 13, 2015)

I have 2 tanks currently running. I have a 46bf with 11 mbuna ranging in size from 2-7'. I also have a 30g long set up as a brichardi tank. Water quality in both tanks is perfect. I have a lot of structure in both tanks and the fish love it. My problem is that any uneaten food that makes it to the bottom of both tanks is ignored by the cichlids. I have more than enough filtration in the tanks but with so much structure that excess food that makes it to the bottom doesn't get picked up. When I make my water changes I try to vacuum up what I can but I can't get the syphon around good enough to pick up that excess food either. I would like to get a couple of bottom feeders for each tank but need some recommendations. I thought about bristlenose plecos but I have absolutely 0 algae in either tank.

I'd appreciate any recommendations for bottom feeders that don't have to have a lot of algae, can thrive in the higher ph and hardness in the tanks and also will get along with their African tankmates.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

For the mbuna tank I'd do a trio of Synodontis lucipinnis. For the brichardi I'd feed less as they have a rep for evicting neighbors.

If the water quality is perfect then I wouldn't worry. You can also use a turkey baster to blast debris up so the syphon can get it during water changes.


----------



## SteveSchulz (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks for the recommendation. I'll have to take a close look at Synodontis lucipinnis online, The problem here in the Madison, WI area is there is very few places to find decent fish. I've never even heard of these. I'll give the turkey baster a try as well.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Lucipinnis are often sold as Petricola as it was their original name.


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

Petricolas were beaten by brichardi in my 48" x 15" x 20" tank. One found dead on the floor next to the tank. Another jumped out, but luckily found out before died. I'm still trying to remove the last using traps.

Brichardi also eats nerite snails that I added to the tank...


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

I love my platydorus armatulus - striped raphael catfish. Although they do originate in areas with softer water than my cichlid tank, mine are thriving. Their spines pretty much let them do what they want, when they want. They don't eat algae, or at least mine don't. They go for the cichlid food... and they are pretty good at fry control, too. I would recommend at least 2. At first when I had only one, it didn't seem to be doing well. When I was able to get a second one, it did much better, and they are both thriving.


----------



## Joseph0721 (Feb 14, 2015)

I have a blue crayfish in mine and everyone gets along pretty good. It will try to grab one of my fish if they get right next to it but he is slow so they have plenty of time to get away. The guy at the fish store told me that he has came in a few times and one has ate half of one of the fish though.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Also watch out when the crayfish molts because the Africans like to eat them at that time.


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

yep they get allong fine  till it molts. They smell it and it will end up as dinner.

Its a whole feast *** seen it happen  makes the fish happy though


----------



## Joseph0721 (Feb 14, 2015)

I have been taking it out about a day after it molts. First time it happened it scared me cause I thought it had died. It was only the 2nd day I had it too. Finally I saw it hiding out under a rock and realized what had happened.


----------

